# Boat Rental



## Foursteps24

I am looking for somewhere to rent a boat for three people to do some fishing this weekend. I usually go to Bushwood but i hear they are not renting this year so were else can i go?


----------



## Grilled Sardine

Sandy Point


----------



## old linesides

Bunky's in Solomons for sure . Lots of good fishing and if the wind is blowing there are a myriad of creeks to get into out of the wind and still catch fish . Very good crabbing as well . Take my word for it . http://www.bunkyscharterboats.com/


----------



## VA703

if you rent a boat at sandy point can you take it out on the bay? How many people do they allow on a boat?


----------



## old linesides

NOVA said:


> if you rent a boat at sandy point can you take it out on the bay? How many people do they allow on a boat?


That's the only place to take it from there . If it's it too windy they won't even rent them . Click the link for Bunky's , you won't be sorry .


----------



## old linesides

Bunky's Charter Boats offers 18 Rental Boats available to fish, crab, or cruise the Patuxent River . They are all 16 feet in length and equipped with well-maintained Johnson Outboards. We offer 2 different capacity boats. Fifteen of our boats hold 4 adults and three of them hold 6 adults.

We supply gas, life jackets, bait-cutting boards, anchor and anchor-line. Don't forget to bring your sunglasses, lunch, licenses and something to take home your catch. Boat rentals are available on first-come, first-serve basis, 7 days a week from 6am to 6pm during the fishing season.

See what's being caught on the Patuxent River. . . >

RENTAL BOAT RATES 

16` Skiff. 6 Horsepower Johnson Outboard. 4 People Max. 
$85.00 All Day ~ 6am-6pm ~ Seasonally $60.00 - 3 Hours 
16` Skiff. 6 Horsepower Johnson Outboard. 6 People Max. 
$95.00 All Day ~ 6am-6pm ~ Seasonally $70.00 - 3 Hours 
16` Skiff. 9.9 Horsepower Johnson Outboard w/Electric Push-Button Start! 6 People Max. 
$135.00 All Day ~ 6am-6pm ~ Seasonally $90.00 - 3 Hours 
All prices include life jackets, bait boards, gas/oil, anchor-line. $60 cash deposit required. Must be 21 years of age to rent and operate boats. Don't forget your fishing/crabbing licenses


----------



## old linesides

For more money you can get more boat from Solomon's Boat Rental :http://www.solomonsboatrental.com/


----------



## old linesides

On the Wye River :Schnaitman's Boat Rentals 

Crabbing, fishing and cruising around the Wye River - boat rentals.

Fleet of 85 flat bottom 16' wooden boats

Bring your own motor or row - $24.50 per day
With small outboard motor - $64.50 per day

Location:
Schnaitman's Boat Rentals
12518 Wye Landing Lane
Wye Mills, MD 21679
Phone: (410) 827-7663


----------



## stevejacobs

Foursteps24 said:


> I am looking for somewhere to rent a boat for three people to do some fishing this weekend. I usually go to Bushwood but i hear they are not renting this year so were else can i go?


You can look put for matchless adventures if you want to rent a boat for fishing, It's always great to spend vacations at the beach with family and for that, you need to have a good boat. Matchless adventures have the best and latest boats at a reasonable price. Check out to rent a boat in Canada.


----------



## Boatrentalowner10

Foursteps24 said:


> I am looking for somewhere to rent a boat for three people to do some fishing this weekend. I usually go to Bushwood but i hear they are not renting this year so were else can i go?


Check out the cheap boats here. You'll find something anyway: All boats directly from the owners - Boat Rental by Owner


----------

